# Hausarbeit - Denkanstoss



## AngelB (15. Mrz 2017)

Hallo Leute, 
In meiner Hausarbeit soll ich ein Programm um ein Modul erweitern.
Bei mir in diesem Fall für die niederländische Sprache.
Mein Dozent hätte gerne von mir (nach einer Besprechung) das ich mich besonders mit den niederländischen Stämmen auseinander setze.
Für die, die kein niederländisch können hier das was ich da reinbringen soll.
Wenn ein Infinitiv die Endung ein hat wird der Stamm mit ie gebildet.
Wenn der Infinitiv die Endung z hat wird der Stamm mit s gebildet.
Wenn der Infinitiv mit v endet wird der Stamm mit f gebildet.
Und zum schluß wenn die erste Silbe eines Infinitivs lang ist (also mit einem Vokal endet) kommt bei dem Stamm ein doppelter Vokal.

Jetzt soll ich in dem Programm (was einfach ein Text einliest) etwas definieren, dass praktisch die Stämme der Wörter im Text rausgibt und deren Infinitive in einer extra Datei ausgibt.

Ich dachte man könnte einfach die Strings im Text replacen. Aber so einfach kann das ja nicht sein. 
Ich weiß auch nicht wie genau ich das machen soll, da ich praktisch ja in dem Sinne ein Wörterbuch erstellen muss?
Notfalls könnte ich das ja nur für den niederländischen Vorlage Text machen. Aber da ich eine gute Fachnote möchte, um die es nun einmal geht, wäre ich glücklich über ein paar Denkanstösse. Ich denke nicht das, dass "verboten" ist. Ich möchte auch keine großen Lösungen. Mir wäre einfach damit geholfen wenn ich wüsste wie ich anfangen könnte oder welche Funktionen/Methoden hier gut wären.

Vielen lieben Dank


----------



## AngelB (16. Mrz 2017)

Also eine Freundin von mir gab mir den Tipp ein Wörterbuch einer HTML Seite zu importieren.
Ich müsste ja dann nur das ganze mit regex oder mit if Bedienungen beschreiben und schließlich paRsen. 
Bisher habe ich mit regex noch nicht  gearbeitet. Hat da jemand ein Tipp? Und auch wie man so ein Wörterbuch importieren kann bzw. Wie so etwas aufgebaut sein müsste. 
Vielleicht Grade ein wenig dumme Fragen


----------



## Soloeco (16. Mrz 2017)

Moin,
das sind keine dummen Fragen. Ich selber habe nicht so richtig eine Vorstellung von dem was dein Ziel ist, dennoch denke ich, dass du mit regex schon richtig bist.
http://openbook.rheinwerk-verlag.de/javainsel/javainsel_04_008.html
Im ersten Abschnitt unter 4.8 findest du, was man damit machen kann und im weiteren Verlauf auch kleine Beispiele dazu. Du kannst damit halt Strings überprüfen ob etwas bestimmtes vorkommt und diese Teile auch ersetzen, wenn denn dies deine Absicht ist.

Vielleicht konnte ich dir damit ja ein wenig helfen auch wenn es nicht sehr viel ist :/

Freundliche Grüße


----------



## AngelB (16. Mrz 2017)

Doch das hilft mir schon weiter .
Hatte eher schlecht erklärte Seiten zu gefunden. Aber Java ist eine Insel ist ja eigentlich gut von der Erklärung her.

Ja genau so etwas ist mein Absicht.

Du weisst nicht zufällig wie man Wörterbücher bzw. Bibliotheken importieren kann. Bzw. Eine Seite die das gut erklärt? 

Ansonsten Danke das hat mir schon sehr weiter geholfen. Muss mich ja eh erstmal da rein lesen


----------



## Soloeco (16. Mrz 2017)

Hm also wenn du Java Bibliotheken meinst schreibst du ja einfach z.B. "import java.swing.*" oder Ähnliches. Auch weiß ich nicht wie man ein Wörterbuch einbinden kann, aber in deinem Fall werden ja nicht Tausende Wörter sondern nur bestimmte benötigt richtig? Falls ja würde ich evtl. auf folgenden Beitrag verweisen:
http://www.java-forum.org/thema/woerterbuch-einbinden.58076/
Ich denke das könnte dir da ein wenig bei weiterhelfen 

EDIT: Heißt also, du erstellst dir ein Array mit den Wörter/Silben, die gleichst du dann mit deinen Wörter ab und kannst mit diesen dann weiter arbeiten.


----------

